# boys and girls



## cyberean (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## The Phototron (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a well executed anticipatory shot. You captured it at the right moment. 

One thing that itches me is that the girls in the back are a bit more blurry than I prefer. But that is only my personal preference, the DOF is adequate for the storytelling part of the shot. Adequate enough that you can make out what they are looking at and a impression of their emotion.


----------



## ernie (Dec 28, 2007)

I like it. Reminds me of the movie Fight Club for some reason.


----------



## TornadoR32 (Dec 28, 2007)

ernie said:


> I like it. Reminds me of the movie Fight Club for some reason.


 
me too, very cool.


----------



## The Empress (Dec 28, 2007)

Very interesting shot, i like it a lot though!


----------



## cyberean (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, folks.

_Fight Club_, eh?


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 28, 2007)

I got Red Hot Chilly Peppers fan party.

-Shea :hug::


----------



## kundalini (Dec 28, 2007)

The shot is spot on.  The DOF works for me on several levels.  Although times have changed, I was immediately drawn back to the freshman high school dance.  The boys and girls on opposite sides of the room.  The intensity felt for the girls was so great, but they were a complete blur. Raging hormones.


----------



## cyberean (Dec 30, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Although times have changed, I was immediately drawn back to the freshman high school dance.  The boys and girls on opposite sides of the room.  The intensity felt for the girls was so great, but they were a complete blur. Raging hormones.



there's certainly that element here.

thanks for taking the time to share
your observations.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Dec 30, 2007)

kundalini said:


> The shot is spot on. The DOF works for me on several levels.


 
Agreed. :thumbup:

Can I ask, what's the story behind the photo?


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 30, 2007)

Wicked shot. I like how your composition  gives the feeling that despite the tattoos and funky hair, the guys are more comfortable with each other than crossing the room.


----------



## cyberean (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks, George/Kazoo.




GeorgeUK said:


> Can I ask, what's the story behind the photo?


sure.  this is a pre-event at a punk-themed fashion show.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know, I don't really like the shot to be honest. It doesn't really say anything to me. There are just punk people standing around talking, and the one I can actually see their face isn't even focus. I don't know, I just don't like it. Maybe I'm just jealous of their punkitude.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 31, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> I got Red Hot Chilly Peppers fan party.
> 
> -Shea :hug::


:thumbup::thumbup: me too


----------



## cyberean (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to share 
your PoV, Trenton.


----------

